
Lyceum Institute - rsheldon
https://cp-insight.com/services/lyceum/
======
rsheldon
The Lyceum Institute provides a digital environment dedicated to fostering the
philosophical habit–of questioning the truth of things and the good of life–in
all its members, as we collectively pursue the never-ending education of a
truly mind-liberating nature. Much of education depends upon the atmosphere in
which we immerse ourselves, and, in the twenty-first century, we all inhabit a
digital atmosphere. The Lyceum Institute seeks a continual, communal, and
thoughtful ennobling of that atmosphere

